# Cogged v.s. smooth belts



## cancon (Oct 16, 2014)

Why do the older machines use cogged belts (drive & impeller) when the pulleys are not timed?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I think that was the norm for that era in this thing called life.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

cancon said:


> Why do the older machines use cogged belts (drive & impeller) when the pulleys are not timed?


Cogged belts fit around smaller pulleys better due to the cut-outs,(cogs), in the belt. They also dissipate heat better than standard v belts. My theory is that Kevlar , now commonly used in v-belt construction was not even used en mass until late '70's perhaps even early 80's. The Kevlar did away with the need to cog the belts. One man's guess theory......


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

An actual cogged belt does engage matching notches in the driving and or driven pulley. Cogged belts are commonly used as camshaft drive belts. You are likely talking about a cogged V belt which is done to help dissipate heat and allow it to better fit on small pulleys.

V-Belt Global Supply, LLC - Cogged Vs Standard


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

I feel like the two of you just said the same thing....


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Zavie said it first, I just did it with video for the reading impaired.


----------



## cancon (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks guys.

I am indeed talking about a cogged v-belt. I realize how timing belts are used, but didn't realize they are actually different (not v shaped?). My confusion stemmed from the fact that these replacement v-belt part numbers still correspond to a cogged belt. So, heat dissipation and better fit. sounds good.


----------

